# Some kind of hornwart?



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't think I've seen this in my tanks before. It reminds me of hornwart, but is much more plastic like, less branchy, and more uniform with rings every inch or so down the stem.

Sorry for the lousy pic, the plant in question is running across the lower half.

Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Hydrilla verticillata_, the nasty invasive weed. Closeup?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My first thought was a Chara sp (Muskgrass...more of an algae), but the leaves look too wide. But you might want to compare it just in case.

http://aquaplant.tamu.edu/database/algae/muskgrass.htm

You'll find hydrilla and many other weedy plants on that site as well.


----------



## clifford (Jun 28, 2008)

My camera is not stellar, and my photography is worse, but here are two attempts...



















I would not be at all surprised if this is an invasive weed (that probably came with some koi via the local fish club), but I don't think it looks like the photos of the two species you guys mentioned. Similar in structure to the muskgrass, but thicker. It literally feels exactly like a plastic aquarium plant, but is not.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmmm... Not _Hydrilla_ with those forked leaves. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am pretty sure that is hornwort. There is nothing else with that circlet of spiny branched leaves. The internodes are unusually long in this plant, indicating that it has been grown in dim light.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm also sure it is Ceratophyllum demersum. Sometimes it has such thick spiny leaves. 
This looks similar: http://www.elacuarista.com/plantas/C/images/ceratophyllum.jpg


----------

